# My babies came in the mail today!



## katen (Sep 18, 2012)

I'm so excited my babies came today! I was worried about them being shipped so far but all turned out well...so far. 
Still can't believe they travel by USPS 

















The crazy colored board is their welcome mat made by my 6yr old


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

They are adorable. Kinda like the stork! Lol. Good luck with them.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Neat! Where did you order them from?


----------



## oakwood (Aug 21, 2012)

They are beauties , love their welcome mat too.


----------



## MatthewBK (Sep 24, 2012)

Beautiful! Hope you enjoy them!


----------



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

OMG!! They are so big!! I thought that was a arrival photo and then weeks later photo!! I love that age, when they look like mini chickens.

I've gotta figure out how to get more babies next Spring. This board is making me itchy for babies!!!

ENABLERS!!


----------



## kiwicsi (Sep 24, 2012)

That welcome mat is so cool. What a sweet kid.


----------

